# fibroid within wall of womb help!



## theatrefan (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Everyone

I was told Thursday by my doctor that the fibroid within the wall of my womb was grown to 5cm since he saw me last July. I was so upset I did not ask him all the questions I should have asked him. He said it would be too risky to remove the fibroid. I had a failed ivf last October. I think the stimmulation made the fibroid bigger. I think that more oestrogen is produced during stimmulation and oestrogen makes fibroids bigger.
I am terrified that if the fibroid is 5 cm now, what size will it grow to during stimmulation and if I manage to get pregnant what size will it grow to? I am in a catch 22 situation as if I have the fibroid removed I will only be able to afford one more round of ivf but if I leave the fibroid there it may stop me from having a baby. I am afraid that the operation may not be a success and may make my womb worse.
I was thinking maybe I could take something to shrink the fibroid and it might be cheaper than having an operation. I read on the internet that Lupron may shrink a fibroid? Does Zolax shrink fibroids?
Has anyone taken Lupron or anything else to shink a fibroid?
Has anyone had a fibroid within the wall of their  womb which is called an intraumral fibroid and either shrunk the fibroid or left it there and did nothing and had a healthy baby?
I have three major odds stacked against me which are my age which is 44 and a half, the fibroid and my natural killer cell reading is too high. I suppoise I am too old to be trying to have a baby. I would love to hear from someone as I have very little hope. It is one bad thing after another. It is a very lonely road as I have to go through this alone as I have no partner.

Regards
Theatrefan


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

can't remember but i think my big fibroid might be intramural, i have two or three the biggest is probably around 5cm. 

i'm 21 weeks pregnant and 43. so good luck. no idea if mine will be any kind of problem later, but here's hoping.


----------



## theatrefan (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Goldbunny,

Thanks for your reply. I really appreciate it.


Regards
Theatrefan


----------



## SophieMatilda (May 3, 2013)

Hi
Just wanted to say I have 4 fibroids in total (a real mixture of types) and I am 44. Currently pregnant with twins through DEIVF.
Please don't give up hope! It can still work!
SM


----------

